# Look 585 RIP



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Still morning the loss of the 585 in the lineup. Just sayin'


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Me to  I love my 585 not a fan on the 586. I am lucky I got one of the last frames shipped to.australia! 

very happy with my ride 

Twiggy


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm actively hunting down a small from more recent years.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Last Friday I crashed while in a pace line. I flipped into a very soft ditch. Laying on my back in the grass, I waited til my brain caught up with my mouth to ask if my bike was ok. It was, thanks to my shoulder. 
I don't know what I'd have done if my 585 would have been toast. Probably a Time NXR, but the joy of cycling would be gone from me for a long time. 

Here's to hoping Look pulls their head out of their a$$ and realize that they need to re-think their mid level bike. Enough with flag paint schemes, and ski wear, and claiming victories with pedals.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree M7 i would be going straight to the 695 and forking out the extra cash rather than getting a 586. 
But Lucky for you the 585 is oner tough bike hope your are feeling ok after the crash 

Twiggy73


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

They are tough bikes indeed. I slammed into road furniture and landed on my shoulder to separate my AC but the bike? Amazing. A scratched saddle and shifter thumb nail, but oh so solid. No longer is the 585 mine, belongs to a pal and I'm a happy guy on the other Resting in Peace model, a 595 Ultra.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

I visited REVO Bicycles (So Cal) a few weeks ago, they had a 595 Mondrian frame in stock still. I'm sure some of our other dealers have a 585 hidden away somewhere as well. You just have to call around and hunt them down. If you haven't ridden a 586 yet, I'd say you shouldn't count it out. Its one of my favorite rides.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

justin. said:


> I visited REVO Bicycles (So Cal) a few weeks ago, they had a 595 Mondrian frame in stock still. I'm sure some of our other dealers have a 585 hidden away somewhere as well. You just have to call around and hunt them down. If you haven't ridden a 586 yet, I'd say you shouldn't count it out. Its one of my favorite rides.


I was told by a shop owner that you may have 595 mondrians on closeout...supposedly still in the warehouse?

Any truth to that?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

They were on closeout to our dealers. We do not sell bikes or frame sets direct. The last one I saw come through here was a few months ago. There still might be one or two more lingering in the warehouse though. Your local dealer can call in to their sales rep to check on that. Mondrians were a limited run...very far and few between. REVO had a medium hanging on the wall..and I think it was on sale.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

justin. said:


> They were on closeout to our dealers. We do not sell bikes or frame sets direct. The last one I saw come through here was a few months ago. There still might be one or two more lingering in the warehouse though. Your local dealer can call in to their sales rep to check on that. Mondrians were a limited run...very far and few between. REVO had a medium hanging on the wall..and I think it was on sale.


Justin, why do you tease me (and my wallet) so badly....

Next question would be: if I were able to FIND one somewhere, would it be able to be shipped to me, or is it only in person pickup (I know some places have "online" purchasing restrictions.)


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL. Most of our dealers can and will ship (stateside). Some of the ones more likely to have a 585 or a 595 (perhaps even a Mondrian) in stock would be REVO Cycles, R&A Cycles, and ATA Cycles. If I think of any others I'll let you know...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Justin, 

I don't know if your privy to this kind of info, but does Look France know that there are alot of people that are disappointed in their decision to discontinue those frames? 

Also, why is only the UD version of the 586 showing up on websites state side, including Look USA?


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Strange to read this thread as it mirrors my own thought today. Really there is little that could tempt me and then only if the 585 had a fatal accident and had to be replaced. Sure a 695 with Di2 would be nice but lugged carbon is ---- there must be a word for it.

I put my 09 585 Pro Team in the trainer tonight whilst I put on a new Fizik Kurve saddle then I sat back and thought what a great looking bike it is. And after riding over 110km per day on average over Easter I was still so happy with the 585 and its comfort level and handling - I just love dropping into a corner fast and accelerating out so securely.

Even better whilst riding in a new group yesterday a sweet young lady had the good taste to comment on what a great looking bike I was riding.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> I don't know if your privy to this kind of info, but does Look France know that there are alot of people that are disappointed in their decision to discontinue those frames?


I'll definitely pass that along. 



maximum7 said:


> Also, why is only the UD version of the 586 showing up on websites state side, including Look USA?


This was in response to the feedback we received from our dealers, who in turn, took the feedback from their clients. If you have a good relationship with your local bike shop, its important to give them feedback on why you did or did not purchase something. It influences what they want to stock, which influences what we import.

That being said, if you want a 586 SL, we can make that happen via a special order for you. Since its an ISP, dial in your size with your LOOK dealer, and have them give us a call.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Luckily for me, I'm the proud owner of a 2010 585 Optimum from Excel in Boulder. This was a replacement for a previous bike that was stolen. At least the sumbich that stole it had good timing. Two weeks later and this frame would have been gone from the shop.

Realistically, the days of a lugged Look frame are behind us. If you look at the market segment where current lugged frames sit (Colnago C59 and Parlee come to mind), Look is firmly committed to the 695.

I will offer a more "actionable" suggestion to Justin here, though. I know it won't do any good to tell you we want the 585 back, but I think a 586 in the Optimum geometry would be a great idea. You're not quite there with the 566 as far as the Optimum geometry goes (although people here seem to like their 566s), and having this option in a mid-upper segment performance frame would be great. I'm always planning what my next bike will be.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> Justin, why do you tease me (and my wallet) so badly....
> 
> Next question would be: if I were able to FIND one somewhere, would it be able to be shipped to me, or is it only in person pickup (I know some places have "online" purchasing restrictions.)


Pssst...Rob

While R&A's idea of "on sale" is laughable, here you go.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> Pssst...Rob
> 
> While R&A's idea of "on sale" is laughable, here you go.


I saw that. Based upon the "sale price" and the attitude I got when I went in there a couple years back, I'd rather hunt across the country for one and use them as a last resort.

Actually, my LBS is a Look dealer and he tipped me off there may be 595 Mondrians lurking about....


----------



## NuMatt (Apr 12, 2012)

Does the 585 ride as well as the 595


----------



## NuMatt (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the internal routing for the 595? I have notice that the hole where the rear brake housing exit has a small hole?


----------



## NuMatt (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, the hole where it is meant to exit is fine however right beside that hole is another one. I was changing the cable housing and removed a sticker I had there to prevent rub. The paint flaked off and I noticed some splintering. It now has two holes where the cables exits. Does anyone know if that is structural.


----------



## NuMatt (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a fairly light rider so I have a hard time imaging that I cracked the frame from weight or force. The frame only has 3500 miles of light riding and otherwise is in mint condition.


----------



## NuMatt (Apr 12, 2012)

Any help or insight would be appreciated. Sorry for blowing this up but I wanted to go ahead and knock out my first 5 posts. Figured the LOOK section was the best.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would love, _love_, LOVE a Mondrian. I'm an xs, guys.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lemonlime said:


> Pssst...Rob
> 
> While R&A's idea of "on sale" is laughable, here you go.


OMG, it's in my size!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

il sogno said:


> OMG, it's in my size!!!



They supposedly have a L too.

Hmmm...


----------



## krimoc (Jul 21, 2009)

il sogno said:


> I would love, _love_, LOVE a Mondrian. I'm an xs, guys.


The Mondrian is so gorgeous!! :blush2: I thought the Colnago Ottanta was the most beautiful bicycle but the Mondrian simply rocks my world! 

Can anyone comment on how the Mondrian/595 ride compares to the 585. I just learned about the 585 and I think it may be the right bike for me. I need a do it all bike especially centuries, training, commuting (maybe), hills etc. I'm currently riding a 06 C'dale CAAD8 Optimo, Dura-ace, Ksyrium Elites, 3T cockpit/seatpost.

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## DLB (Jan 5, 2008)

Long time lurker. A story about how tough a 585 can be. Mine was on my bike rack on top of my car, fork mount style, and I cruised into a low ceiling parking deck. The noise of the bike hitting the concrete was sickening. I just knew I had killed my bike. I got out and the bike and rack were nowhere in sight. I went to the other side of my car and there was the bike and rack on the ground with the bike still mounted in it. The only scratch (very tiny) on the bike was on the stem where it hit the concrete. Absolutely no other damage to my bike. The car caught hell and the rack was broken but the 585 was perfect. That was three years ago and I’ve put thousands of miles on the bike since then. I was very lucky but that is one tough frame.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think the guy in pasadena has mondrians also. he's on sierra madre, in same lot as Foes.
the owner couldn't be a nicer guy, and i'm sure his price will be lower than brooklyn. 
I think look could have kept 585 and 595 in their line as well. especially with BOTH geometries.. These bikes are modern classics and its a shame that look can't realize it. its probably the only thing they've done wrong since the beginning of time.


----------

